# Tiny Slow Motor Suggestions - Side to Side Eyes



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a store bought zombie mask that's destined to be the head on an 8ft stalkabout. I found that a pair of LED tealights in the eyes looks fantastic, and a very slow side to side motion makes it even better.

Building the mechanism should be a piece of cake, but I'm coming up blank trying to think of a motor to use. It needs to be very small, move very slowly, and be readily available (budget and time are both running out for finding special items). It shouldn't take much force at all to wiggle the lights back and forth. It would be awesome if the motor could run on the same 6V battery pack I'm hooking the LEDs to.

Thank you for any suggestions!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

About the only thing I can think of is a fake security camera - I bought one from a $2 shop and it used 4xAAA and had a slow scan and a flashing LED. Otherwise use a servo and a VLC controller but too close too Halloween really.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

DaveintheGrave designed this for making portrait eyes move side-to-side:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/78087-moving-eyes-mechanism-pause.html


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Otaku. That's definitely a nice solution to the side to side problem. I'll have to keep it in mind.

I'm going with the "it's too late in the game to fight with it" option. I just wired the lights together like I wanted and glued them in place. It looks good enough and it'll be less prone to breaking.


----------

